# red galac clutch



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Just received a few more red galacs to possibly add to my group or start another. After unpacking them and putting in quarantine I was looking through my established group of 5. In looking in the leaf litter I found my first clutch...........We will see if they develop, I am just excited to find the eggs:

I know my camera needs to retire.................


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I hope I can say the same soon


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Super cool dude! Put me on a waiting list :wink:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats! nice little surprise they left for u.


----------



## citypill (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! add me to the list also


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

update, eggs day 4..........look good...found another clutch today of 3 eggs.........


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet Jason! These will be awesome if they morph out. I wish we saw more of these in the hobby.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

update: here is the first to pop front legs from that clutch


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Let me know how these guys do...would love to trade some oranges for reds!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

jason thumbs up. really really cool 8) kristy  
i am jealous. red galacts a dream wish lol


----------

